

'42Coin' Is Less Than Two Weeks Old And One Coin Is Worth More Than A Bitcoin - shasa
http://www.businessinsider.in/42Coin-Is-Less-Than-Two-Weeks-Old-And-Already-One-Coin-Is-Worth-WAY-More-Than-A-Bitcoin/articleshow/28810600.cms

======
nahtnam
If you take bitcoins price ($900 at the time of this writing), multiply it by
21 million (the max amount that can be mined), and divide it by 42, you get
$450000000. So if bitcoins only had 42 in existence and it still got the same
attention as it does today, it would be worth much more than 42 coin. I still
like the idea of it but the fact that its worth more is false because in
theory, bitcoin is worth more.

------
higherpurpose
Typical misleading and sensationalist titles from BusinessInsider. The value
of a cryptocoin in isolation means nothing, because there could be only 10 of
them available, and they have a market cap of $10 million, then 1 would be
worth $1 million. This is no different than talking about a "MegaBitcoin"
being worth $800 million, with only 12 of them or so being available right
now.

~~~
shasa
I think someone just created the coin as a response to DogeCoin. There are
supposed to be 100billion dogecoins and this hacker went the opposite way to
create 42 ( limited) number of coins.

